# BRP Series @ OneLug Racing



## RCR (Apr 11, 2005)

The *BRP Series* is now Racing at *OneLug Racing* in *Albertville, Alabama*. Scheduled Club Racing with the some *BIG* Races on the schedule as well. The next *BIG* Race is the *INDOOR SPRING CHALLENGE* scheduled *5/21/11* for more info on *OneLug Racing* please visit their new website at:
www.onelugracing.com


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------

